# Are you happy the way you are?



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

Just curious to know how many are happy at the way they look and their size and weight and everything about how they look.  

I am too big for my bone structure but I feel I could be much heavier as I watch My 600 Pound Life!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

I am happy with what God gave me but I wish my weight were less, my body was better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't think anyone has looked at me since I retired and became an invisible old person, LOL.

I made my peace with how I look many years ago.  

These days I concentrate on maintaining/improving my mind, strength, vision, etc...


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 5, 2017)

Just saw a picture of Jane Fonda at 79, never want to look like her.
Give me my wrinkles, white hair, liver spots, and rheumy eyes.
I am proud to have reached 87 years with all my faculties( or at least most of them)!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Well, I have been overweight most of my life.  I know I have not always eaten healthy, but of late am monitoring my eating more.  So I hope I can change things some.  I am fine with the gray hair, and creases.  Would never consider coloring my hair, or being touched up.  I will never fit the ideal of perfection, but who does, really.  At least among us "normal, average people.*


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2017)

> _I'm happy with some things but not all_



I can't do anything about the age-related effects of my appearance; got no problem there though.

I need to lose weight, and keep maintaining muscle mass, those things I can control.

Edit:

Some guys will dye their hair....forget _that_!   If you have the complexion of a 70 year old, but the hair color of a 30 year old, it's just not a pretty sight.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm happy I'm of normal weight, but at times it takes work. 

Glad I color my hair; went through years of gray and got tired of it. 

Sometimes I put on a little make up, but really don't care much about it. I'm ok with it all because I don't care so much about looks, anybody's looks, anymore.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm getting old and it's obvious. I'm quite happy with that.

The alternative would be to have lived for 66yrs and look as though I haven't got a clue.


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, generally.  I've been blessed in spite of all my ailments.

I go to a Urologist (3 prostate operations), a Heart doc, a Sleep doc (use a bipap machine), a Dermatologist (who cuts a few things off each year), an audiologist (wear H aids), a dentist (no false teeth yet),  eye physician (haven't had cataracts yet) ,and a Primary Care doc, and keep them all busy.

Other than that, I think I'm o.k. I still do some biking, some walking, exercise at a gym and weigh 165 at 6' tall.  (still have all my hair)


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't think anyone has looked at me since I retired and became an invisible old person, LOL.
> 
> I made my peace with how I look many years ago.
> 
> These days I concentrate on maintaining/improving my mind, strength, vision, etc...


I know what you mean.  Those who do give  me looks are only mean ones.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I have been overweight most of my life.  I know I have not always eaten healthy, but of late am monitoring my eating more.  So I hope I can change things some.  I am fine with the gray hair, and creases.  Would never consider coloring my hair, or being touched up.  I will never fit the ideal of perfection, but who does, really.  At least among us "normal, average people.*


That's cool.  I color my hair.  I have never seen it totally grey.  I have white around the edges...lol.  I'm going to start monitoring my eating too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> Yes, generally.  I've been blessed in spite of all my ailments.
> 
> I go to a Urologist (3 prostate operations), a Heart doc, a Sleep doc (use a bipap machine), a Dermatologist (who cuts a few things off each year), an audiologist (wear H aids), a dentist (no false teeth yet),  eye physician (haven't had cataracts yet) ,and a Primary Care doc, and keep them all busy.
> 
> Other than that, I think I'm o.k. I still do some biking, some walking, exercise at a gym and weigh 165 at 6' tall.  (still have all my hair)


Sounds like you are in good shape!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I'm happy I'm of normal weight, but at times it takes work.
> 
> Glad I color my hair; went through years of gray and got tired of it.
> 
> Sometimes I put on a little make up, but really don't care much about it. I'm ok with it all because I don't care so much about looks, anybody's looks, anymore.


They say I look better with a little make up and I agree although I don't wear it much.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I can't do anything about the age-related effects of my appearance; got no problem there though.
> 
> I need to lose weight, and keep maintaining muscle mass, those things I can control.
> 
> ...


I rather like the the younger looking hair but then that's my preference.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm totally pi$$ed about the fact that every time I look in the mirror I see my Grandfather Ray staring back at me.  I bought new mirrors, but it didn't help.

Don't get me wrong, he was a nice man, but he was a WWI vet, for God's sakes.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't think anyone has looked at me since I retired and became an invisible old person, LOL.



Since I became invisible, I hear the most interesting conversations.

Looks never mattered to me, my own or anyone else's. I was athletic when I was younger and I think it helped strengthen my body so everything works well now. Looking good (hair color, makeup, etc.) takes more time and energy than I'm willing to expend. I'd rather read a good book.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't think anyone has looked at me since I retired and became an invisible old person, LOL.



Isn't that the truth!  Some people out in public don't seem to even 'see' you...what a weird feeling.    Maybe I watched too many Twilight Zone shows.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2017)

I am about 3 to 5 pounds over what I should weigh. It's been like that for years. Once in awhile I can get down to my ideal weight but just an extra bowl of ice cream and it's right back on. I honestly don't really care look wise but when I am able to drop the weight I have more energy, and can walk up stairs without huffing and puffing so I know it would be a good thing to maintain that weight loss. My hair is all gray and I keep it cut short which I do myself, even the back, with the help of mirrors. I don't wear any makeup ever.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm like Ruth about the weight thing, no makeup, and cut my own hair, _short_.  I've never worn make up, except lipstick when lighter shades were popular.  My hair is at that in between stage---gray mixed in with brown.  Makes it look mousy brown. I think I'll like it better when it's all gray.  Overall I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2017)

Deleted my original response because the title of the thread was misleading.

(From "Your happiness"   to  "How you look.")


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2017)

I said yes, I was happy with the way I am/look.  I never was very vain or overly concerned with my looks, since I was a teen, I considered myself average and that's always been okay with me.  I see some beautiful celebrities getting cosmetic surgeries because although they are very attractive, they're really not happy with themselves....ever.  IMO, many look worse after the surgery, they should have loved the looks they were born with.

I was skinny as a kid, but never really had a flat stomach, the women in my family were 'apple shaped', round in the middle, not much in the hip, thigh, leg or arm areas.  I accept it as how I am, now in my 60s I'm always 10+ pounds overweight, but I'm still happy.  I know if I really want to I can lose it and tone up, I've done it in the past.

I'm just grateful that I've been blessed not to have any major physical deformities or health problems, so worrying about a few pounds, wrinkles or grey hairs is petty to me.  I don't let myself get too overweight, because diabetes is common in my immediate family and I'd like to avoid it, also it is hard on the joints and heart.  I wore eye makeup since I was a teen, not face or lipstick that much.  Now I still wear it but to a much lesser degree, and many days I go without.  I've also been coloring my hair since I was young, and still do it, my husband likes my hair color and I like it too...but I could grow it out grey with no problem, figure I'll do it someday, but not yet.

I'm old and have the wrinkles to show it, but I have no complaints, better than the alternative.  I have a couple of siblings who never made it to old age, so I'm thankful for what I have and am happy with it.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm quite happy with how I've aged...normal weight, able to stay active, and minimal health issues.  When I look at so many of those my age, I consider myself quite lucky.  I've had gray hair for decades, but at least I have hair...it grows like weeds.  A few wrinkles and age spots are just "badges" of longevity.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm not happy with the way I look right now.   I'm letting the color grow off my hair and it's looking pretty sad, though I think I will like the silver color eventually.   Also have the "invisible syndrome" and wrinkles befitting my 60's.   I could do without those, but all those afternoons spent as a teenager slathered in oil at the pool have come back to haunt me.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 7, 2018)

The older I get the happier I am with myself.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 7, 2018)

i dont color my hair any more or wear makeup--- i just want to keep moving arround and go out when i feel like it


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm very lucky I'm still at the stage where I get ''noticed' ... so not invisible quite yet..although there has been a couple of occasions  while waiting to be served somewhere , where I've been ignored so maybe that's the start of the slippery slope lol


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 7, 2018)

I have learned to be happy in my own skin. I've forgiven myself for my character faults and couldn't care less anymore about my figure faults. If anything I am grateful to my body for having served me so well all of my life.


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 7, 2018)

I am content with what I look like and as far as what others think well that's their problem.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2018)

A pleasant countenance is all I hope to maintain


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 9, 2018)

I am still working on my weight, and it seems like it is much harder to exercise and lose weight than it was when I was younger and could do more. I am more sensitive to heat and cold now; so except for spring and fall, it is hard for me to go outside and do much of anything. 
We do go to the fitness center, and then I can swim and do water exercises, and I usually go for a short walk with my husband every day, except when the rather is really bad (hot, cold, wet, etc.) 
My hair has been grey for a long time now, and I got tired of coloring it; so I just let it grow out in its natural color. Eventually, I got tired of that, too; so I used one of the Féria Pastels in a lavender shade, and I actually like that. (As a side note, when you have lavender hair, you become un-invisible again). Now, I just use one of those purple toner shampoos and conditioner, and that keeps it from turning back to completely grey. 
I try to eat healthy foods, and to do even better was my resolution for this year. So, I am one of the ones who said I am happy with some things, and would like to change some of them.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2018)

At 76 years old I still look fantastic (in my mind). In my mirror there  is this old guy I don't recognize.


----------



## oldman (Jan 22, 2018)

Men can only do so much to make themselves look attractive. I keep my weight where it should be and I also keep myself well groomed. That's about all a guy can do. I do wear acceptable clothes for my age when I go out in public, unless I am in the middle of a project and have to run to Lowes to pick up something for the job that I am working on. Guys can't fix their hair like the ladies, nor should we be wearing makeup and some of the jewelry that only women wear. 

Women that take care of themselves and wear tasteful clothes and fix their hair and wear an appropriate amount of makeup and jewelry always look much better than any man does. When I go out anywhere with my wife, she will at times say things like, "I like the way that lady wears her hair. " Or, maybe, "I really like her necklace." I have never heard a guy that I have been with ever say that about another guy.


----------

